#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-07
<Faqtotum> well, on unity now
<Faqtotum> is there a way to make the launcher smaller?
<philipballew> Faqtotum, yeah. with ccsm
<philipballew> in ccsm you can chick on the unity plugin and change the size
<philipballew> this is a cool thing i found yesterday to http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html thats a nice hack
<Faqtotum> that hack is only for the 32bit edition
<philipballew> ah, yeah. I assume that will be fixed soon enough.
<philipballew> i was unaware your version :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: I followed up with the Asst Professor at WOU and told her I would provide any resources I have available to me and mentor as needed
<philipballew> nice! bkerensa yeah, when she said she was from organ i know who to tell :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yeah surprised she didnt ping someone at OSU since she is working on a PhD there
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> OSU OSL = Kernel.org and every major FOSS project
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> thats what i thought after the fact, but who knows I guess
<MarkDude> So meeting tonight?
<jtatum> yes MarkDude :)
<Darkwing> hey guys. give me like 5 minutes before I kick this thing in motion.
<jtatum> ok
<iheartubuntu> no prob! hello to all
<philipballew> hello
<jtatum> hello
<Darkwing> Hey guys!
<akk> hi
<Darkwing> Sorry, had to go dig my laptop and power out of my suitcase.
<Darkwing> Still have not unpacked from UDS D
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> Anyway, who is here for a meeting?
<akk> o/
<Darkwing> Tonights agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11November06
<iheartubuntu> here
<Darkwing> Awesome
<Darkwing> CA team game night discussion
<Darkwing> I think this was yours iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> still working on game night ideas
<Darkwing> Take it away :)
<iheartubuntu> are there any particular games people are interested in? board games? first person shooters?
<iheartubuntu> im mainly concerned with including everyone and gals my not be into FPS
<iheartubuntu> plus they could be heavy on graphics, eliminating some people from playing
<iheartubuntu> so finding a multiplayer game for all is the trick
<Darkwing> I used to play parcheesi with another group quite a bit.
<iheartubuntu> what does anyone have to say about online games from a website? there are many games in the google chrome app store
<iheartubuntu> (and most can be played in firefox too)
<iheartubuntu> parcheesi is fun. i was even considering bingo
<iheartubuntu> does it matter if the game is on a website or must it be in the reps?
<akk> I don't know what's available in multiplayer games, so it's hard to comment. i like word/math/logic games.
<jtatum> i'd like to try pioneers
<jtatum> (settlers of catan clone)
<iheartubuntu> is that a turn based strategy?
<iheartubuntu> akk i will take that into consideration
<Darkwing> scrabble tourny :D
<jtatum> iheartubuntu: yeah
<iheartubuntu> i think scrabble would be great
<iheartubuntu> what about card games?
<akk> That would be fun ... though admittedly it would be awfully easy to cheat, if we're all sitting at home with /usr/share/dict/words right there. :)
<akk> (re scrabble, not cards)
<Darkwing> online spades is always good... or Gim Rummy.
<iheartubuntu> ok. i'll see what i can find
<akk> poker, playing for stakes of ubuntu CDs and stickers :)
<Darkwing> What were you thinking on times?
<Darkwing> weekends? nights?
<iheartubuntu> i was thinking after each team meeting
<iheartubuntu> since most of us are around
<Darkwing> That would actually be really cool.
<akk> That's a good idea ... might even draw more people to the meetings.
<iheartubuntu> sunday nights are great. im usually already home (especially when its freezing out)
<iheartubuntu> ok im done with this unless anyone wants to add more.
<iheartubuntu> i'll have different game options next meeting that ive researched
<Darkwing> Sweet!
<iheartubuntu> and we can all pick . maybe have a few we can rotate
<Darkwing> Okay, Scale10x.
<iheartubuntu> i dont want to be losing at scrabble every time
<iheartubuntu> :)
<Darkwing> With the holidays coming and scale being in January it will come fast.
<iheartubuntu> we did awesome this year at SCaLE9x
<Darkwing> We will be having a booth and thanks to nhaines we will also have UbuCon again.
<iheartubuntu> everyone I met was amazing and i encourage all who have not yet been to SCaLE to go
<iheartubuntu> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x
<iheartubuntu> and if you can, to help out at the Ubuntu booth too
<Darkwing> I talked to canonical this last week and it looks like we will be able to collect a bunch more pressed CDs to hand out as well.
<iheartubuntu> Oh great
<iheartubuntu> Is there anything new were planning for 10x compared to 9x?
<Darkwing> This is the first part of planning on this end.
<eps> When is SCALE 10X? I see some things that say Januaru and others that say February
<iheartubuntu> January 20-22
<eps> Sorry, January
<eps> So, Fedora Activity Day is not in February then?
<Darkwing> No. Scale is the date that iheartubuntu gave.
<iheartubuntu> its all in the link above
<Darkwing> Does anyone have any ideas that they would like to see done at Scale seeing that it's the 10 anni?
<iheartubuntu> do we get a bigger booth or anything?
<iheartubuntu> will canonical be there?
<iheartubuntu> will canonical provide some professional ubuntu banners or anything? i liked those orange ones at UDS i saw in the pics
<eps> Hmm. I wonder if we can get ten bowling pins that look like Tux?
<Darkwing> I don't think that there will be a canonical booth. I think Jono and maybe Jorge Casto will be there.
<Darkwing> and a couple of Canonical Server/Cloud/Kernel guys
<Darkwing> We have a HUGE Ubuntu banner that Canonical sent and table cloths.
<iheartubuntu> beautiful
<Darkwing> I like the bowling pins idea.
<Darkwing> that would be pretty cool.
<Darkwing> I have some books to give away. "Ubuntu for the non geek" I think I have 3 or 4 copies
<iheartubuntu> im just thinking in my mind how we can engage people better
<Darkwing> So, we can do some sort of drawings/contest
<philipballew> We need to get these people to join the loco as well
<eps> And a purple, uh, aubergine bowling ball. ;-)
<Darkwing> LOL!
<iheartubuntu> i like that idea phil
<Darkwing> Just keep in mind that Scale is coming up and be thinking about volunteering for the booth and/or any other ideas you want to do while there.
<Darkwing> Also, as many of you know there was a change in leadership for the team.
<Darkwing> We had all three spots become open and there were three people who ran.
<iheartubuntu> win by default :)
<Darkwing> pleia2, myself and jtatum
<iheartubuntu> congrats to all
<Darkwing> So, pleia2 and I are standing a second term and welcome in jtatum to the team!
 * jtatum bows
<akk> An excellent team.
<Darkwing> Does anyone else have anything else? announcements? gripes?
<iheartubuntu> im good
<Darkwing> UDS was, as always, busy and fun.
<iheartubuntu> ohh yes please tell!
<Darkwing> Thankfully there was no shocking changes at the keynote.
<philipballew> ^ agrees
<Darkwing> There is a huge push toward ARM
<Darkwing> and with the announcement of the ARM 64bit prototype being demoed... This is a good thing.
<Darkwing> Also, Ubuntu heading toward devices. Tablets, phones, TVs, seems to be another point of intrest.
<Darkwing> Anyone else?
<jtatum> did you wind up with a bunch of action items, Darkwing? :)
<Darkwing> jtatum: Yeah, mostly to do with being on the Kubuntu Counil. LOL
<jtatum> fun. good luck :)
<Darkwing> Always fun :)
<iheartubuntu> is there a xubuntu council? im loving the new xubuntu
<Darkwing> You would have to talk to pleia2 about that.
<Darkwing> I'm not sure.
<Darkwing> Okay, if there is nothing else, thanks for coming out!
<Darkwing> Does anyone in here use Cone email?
<jtatum> thanks for chairing, Darkwing
<Darkwing> :) Cheers!
<iheartubuntu> cone?
<iheartubuntu> whats cone
<Darkwing> It's a CLI email client
<akk> I'd never heard of cone before. Is it good?
<philipballew> Ive used pine
<akk> I use mutt, but there are some frustrating things about it and sometimes I'd like to find something else.
<Darkwing> It's great except, I am having issues finding out how to set the default "From" header. I can edit it on the fly when I need to
<Darkwing> I like cone much better then mutt. simplier to setup my IMAP with like 30 folders
<Darkwing> AKA it auto setup
<akk> Yeah, mutt's imap handling isn't very good.
<iheartubuntu> hey i got my hands on an old 1997 mac powerbook 3400c... any recommendations for what i can install on it?
<akk> I mostly use fetchmail and local folders, but I have used imap at times.
<Darkwing> and it handles Certs and encryption very nicely
<Darkwing> And SSL for SMTP and IMAPS
<akk> My biggest mutt frustration is the whole "which folders have new mail" thing, the way it's the only program in all of linux that needs atime.
<akk> yeah, ssl/smtp would be nice -- I have to use msmtp since mutt doesn't do that.
<Darkwing> akk: Try Cone, I think you'll like it.
<akk> Thanks, will try it.
<Darkwing> apt-get install cone
<philipballew> Darkwing, I have a good idea for the UH that I was gonna fly by you
<Darkwing> Go for it
<philipballew> Movie night with Linux and computer themed movies
<iheartubuntu> are there any linux movies?
<philipballew> We can use the coffee shop and attract people say a Saturday or at the regularly scheduled time
<philipballew> yes, I located several linux movies
<Darkwing> Linux movies not named Hackers? :P:P
<Darkwing> and/or Tron?
<philipballew> exactly!
<duke_tim> Tron legacy has a linux terminal in the movie does that count?
<Darkwing> :D
<philipballew> what do you think Darkwing ?
<iheartubuntu> there was a good computer hacker sorta movie in the early 90s.. forgot the name. i think robert redford was in it
<akk> La Femme Nikita has an episode where the computer guy uses ps and kill to stop the bad guys from firing missiles. :)
<akk> iheartubuntu: Sneakers, I think?
<Darkwing> philipballew: I like the idea but, it would have to be at someones house and very personal to be legal.
<iheartubuntu> ohh that sounds like what i was thinking. i dont remember if it was computers tho
<philipballew> the coffee shop we use has a protector and screen.
<iheartubuntu> sneakers = "lighthearted thriller about computers and cryptography"
<philipballew> I can reserve a time slot
<jtatum> sneakers was awesome :)
<iheartubuntu> i havent seen it in years
<iheartubuntu> i remember buying the vhs from columbia house for 1 penny or something
<Darkwing> philipballew: Yes, but unless we had permissions by the film people, we cannot legally show a flim in public
<philipballew> uh, thats right. I'll look into that.
<iheartubuntu> i think you can if its not for money
<iheartubuntu> fair use or something?
<iheartubuntu> churches do it alllll the time
<iheartubuntu> even my city does it
<philipballew> also, I was going to go around town and put up flayers everywhere. Several hundred by Christmas
<philipballew> Auburn does as well
<Darkwing> :)
<iheartubuntu> keeping someone for two hours might be tricky though
<Darkwing> Awesome. I'll be back in a few. Going to shutdown quassel-core and switch back to irssi
<Darkwing> hmmz... Maybe not... QuasselDroid is nice.
<akk> So Darkwing, do you know of a way to get cone not to change the background color? This black background stuff is driving me crazy before I even manage to configure a mail account.
<Darkwing> XD akk not really sure :(
<Darkwing> akk: http://www.courier-mta.org/cone/cone00index.html
<akk> cone turns out to be not a very googlable name, especially when googling for info about color (cones being the cells in the retina that let us see colors ...)
<Darkwing> TONS of options
<Darkwing> Yeah... Googleing cone is kinda harsh
<akk> yeah, I've been trying to look through the docs, but http://www.courier-mta.org/cone/cone05setup.html just says "The next group of fields set the shown colors for other display elements." ... not very illuminating.
<akk> Part of the point of using a text-mode mailer, to me, is that I can use my already nicely configured terminal fonts/colors.
<akk> Always seems weird when text-mode programs then disallow that.
<nhaines> akgraner: what background color do you prefer?
<pleia2> there is no xubuntu council, just an xubuntu project lead
<pleia2> xubuntu is a very small team, if there was a council it would be made up of about half the active members ;)
<pleia2> we're still considering it for when the project grows though
 * pleia2 sleep &
<philipballew> there is a community head though
<akgraner> nhaines, for?
<nhaines> akgraner: for mistells!  Sorry, akk was saying she was fighting some console mail app or other over the colors.
<nhaines> Hmm, I should probably investigate alpine again.  (pine was the first program I used under Linux.)
<akk> d uses pine, but I never got it configured to where I could stand it. I think forcing color was a problem with it too.
<akk> Can't imagine why anyone would think that was a good thing to do in a text-mode app.
<Faqtotum> i never used pine under gnu/linux, only hp/ux
<akk> I used zmail on other unices, and miss it ... and it's finally been opensourced (a few years ago) but it doesn't work right on linux.
<akk> Some day I'll find time to fix the problems and make it work ... it was a great text-mode and curses-mode mailer.
<Faqtotum> when i used pine (circa 1995) the only other way to read mail to my dgimpe01@ccsf.cc.ca.us address was elm
<akk> Why do spammers send N msgs/day, every day, to the SAME MAILING LIST? Wishing mailman had content filters, not just sender.
<Faqtotum> if you host the postfix/whatever and not just mailman, there is spamassassin
<akk> This list is on a hosting service, alas. But I haven't had much luck with content filters in spamassassin either; I end up having to add a lot of keywords in procmail filters for things spamassassin doesn't catch.
<Faqtotum> akk: http://www.jcdigita.com/eximconfig/
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know the url path for meetingology minutes? I need to grab our minutes from last meeting so I can port to a wiki
<pleia2> bkerensa: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<bkerensa> pleia2: Thanks! :)
<pleia2> sure
<BotenAnna> cat pictures http://i.imgur.com/DrRNP.jpg
<Faqtotum> one picture, singular
<Faqtotum> multiple cats
<BotenAnna> some dog to balance things out http://i.imgur.com/KOyPi.jpg
<bkerensa> pleia2: G+ opened pages
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103209052804909343382/posts
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon is first G+ Page related to Ubuntu :P
 * MarkDude bows to bkerensa . Fedora is still trying to figure if a person made one yet, or not
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I made +Linux
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108734178838301503131/posts
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> If the bot had a quote database, I would add bkerensa> MarkDude: I made +Linux
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> taken out of context that sounds rather bold
<akk> ooh, just wait 'til they notice it's not a real name and start demanding government ID ...
 * bkerensa pinged Linus Torvalds and Linux Foundation
 * bkerensa just grabbed it so some bot doesnt use it to spam people
<MarkDude> akk - yes the whole name thing
 * MarkDude was surprised to see Skud changed her name to Alex Bayely dut to G+ name fiasco
<akk> Heh, I hadn't seen that (haven't had time to keep up lately).
<MarkDude> http://infotrope.net/2011/09/20/announcement-i%E2%80%99ve-changed-my-name-to-alex-bayley/
<akk> oh, wow, a legal name change?
<MarkDude> For those that dont know G+ made folks use real names. And Skud could not go by Skud, even tho most folks know her by that name , not her given name
<jtatum> https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/115811757598772547455/115811757598772547455/posts
<pleia2> jtatum: doh, we both created california pages
<jtatum> lol
<jtatum> now to figure out how to delete a page :)
<akk> She's worried about having to spell firstnames for people, then she chooses Bayley as the lastname?
<MarkDude> Dueling pages?
<MarkDude> akk lol
<MarkDude> Did not think about that
 * MarkDude actually did consider legally changing name to dude
<MarkDude> Like honestly
<MarkDude> And would let friends call me mark, but make people it would bug call me Dude, and show ID if they refused :D
<jtatum> ah, there it is
<jtatum> pleia2: i'll just delete this one
<pleia2> jtatum: sorry, I'm trying to figure out how to add other admins now, wanting to link this one to the california gmail account
<akk> Just saw a (really bad) movie about a guy who wanted to be called The Dude, "The Big Lebowski"
<jtatum> pleia2: under the dropdown where it says "1 page", you can manage from there
<pleia2> hmm
<pleia2> I'm already in the management interface, but I can't find how to add other people
<Faqtotum> if facebook requires real names, it would make sense for g+ to do the same
<jtatum> ah gotchya
<pleia2> "Multiple administrator support is promised in the near future"
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> well, I handle the other social media stuff anyway with iheartubuntu, so I guess it's not a big deal
<MarkDude> akk that is the best movie
<MarkDude> OMG, I finally think I have found sumthin' akk is actually wrong about. I never thought I would see it.
<MarkDude> I mean that movie inpsired a sorta religion, on par with Flying Spaghetti Monster http://dudeism.com/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-08
<bkerensa> Good Morning Californians
<nhaines> bkerensa: good morning!
<jtatum> hello
<nhaines> yay, someone at work noticed I was wearing my Ubuntu fleece jacket and asked where I got it.
<BotenAnna> 19:12 < nhaines> yay, someone at work noticed I was wearing my Ubuntu fleece jacket and asked where I got it.
<BotenAnna> major victory for one nathain hanes ;D
<BotenAnna> "I've been training for this!!"
<nhaines> BotenAnna: people from other departments can be successfully advocated to.  :P
<MarkDude> Cake wrecks is huge time vacuum
<jtatum> haha MarkDude
 * MarkDude has to look at at least 5 pages
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-09
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 20th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philipballew> pleia2, are you still on the american membership board? I have a question about a membership benefit
<pleia2> yep, ask away
<philipballew> I went to sign up to get put on the linkedin group a month ago and I got an email today saying they can not add me because I am not a ubuntu member
<philipballew> or that they cant find any prof that i am
<pleia2> send them a link to your launchpad profile
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~philipballew/+participation shows that you are a member
<pleia2> it's run by community members who have limited time, sometimes there are mistakes
<philipballew> alright. I am unsure why they would think that. i'll look for the email on the linkedin page
<pleia2> I'm not sure how they review potential members, it could just be a mistake too *shrug*
<philipballew> im not worried. just figured i might investigate it anyway :)
<BotenAnna> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-4FLwjMIEvjw/Trq1W9vAyZI/AAAAAAAAIy4/vCbJGD_eir8/w402/323731_awwwwwwwwwww.jpg squirrel!
<pleia2> aww
<Faqtotum> looks like from europe
<nhaines> They creep me out.
<pleia2> sleeping squirrels creep you out?
<nhaines> I don't like their eyes.
<pleia2> they're closed!
<nhaines> See?  You can't even tell!
<pleia2> lol
<akk> They're watching you anyway ... through their eyelids!
<nhaines> I want a raspberrypi device!
<nhaines> $35 for a computer?  Count me in.
<akk> I want one too. A small low-power linux box with GPIO!
<akk> (and cheap too)
<nhaines> Nothing like a tiny computer + Debian to make for a happy geek.  :)
<akk> I have a couple of plug computers, but they're a lot more expensive and can't control random hardware.
<nhaines> I want one, I just don't have any use for one.
<pleia2> sf ubuntu hour tonight \o/ http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1378/detail/
<pleia2> I am not convinced anyone will actually show up, I think we're getting into near-holidays-no-one-shows-up time
<nhaines> ha
<nhaines> We'll see about LF ubuntu hour on next Thursday.
<pleia2> either way, I get hot chocolate and a change of scenery
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> Yeah, that's my motive too.  :)
<nhaines> I'll have to make up the 2012 schedule soon.  With it being every other week, I schedule it so it falls out of the holiday weeks.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> this month was supposed to be debian dinner month too, but I didn't get around to it
<pleia2> hopefully doing it next month will encourage folks to come out even though it's december
<nhaines> It's a bit of a chore, but far more convenient (for attendees) not to have to cancel or anything.
<pleia2> yeah
<Faqtotum> personally, i think the raspberry pi's ability to run linux is counter-productive
<akk> Running linux is really handy for setting up a standalone device to run hardware -- you can script it in python or whatever, use cron, use networking etc.
<akk> Makes it a lot easier to build a system than if you have to collect a zillion third-party arduino libraries, say.
<nhaines> Definitely.  Python's probably the gentlest way to learn programming that won't ruin you like BASIC.
<akk> Also, to some extent you can test your scripts on a desktop/laptop where you have a lot more debugging tools than you will on the device.
<Faqtotum> if the point is to put fun back into computer science at a grade-school level, a device that can be useful out-of-the-box "short-circuits" that
<nhaines> I donno.  Fun with computers for me at that age was Oregon Trail and Number Munchers on a green VDU.
<akk> I'm not entirely clear how they're intended to be used in schools ... I could see arguments both ways.
<nhaines> And very occasionally Osprey Lake.
<Faqtotum> you can't learn programming simply by making a collage of other people's code
<akk> I could see grade school students having a lot of fun making LEDs blink and all that arduino-y stuff ...
<nhaines> But "Quasar Commander" on my TRS-80 CoCo2 didn't stop me from reading the entire "Introduction to Extended Color Disk BASIC" book that came with the computer.
<akk> but it's easier to get to that point by typing a few lines of python than with a compiler/downloader IDE.
<akk> nhaines: Wow, computers that came with actual manuals? :)
<nhaines> akk: I didn't even know I was learning "to program", I thought I was learning "to use a computer."
<Faqtotum> in the trs-80 days, there was no distinction
<nhaines> I realized I was programming, but that was just sort of how you used computers back then.
<akk> And that would be true of a classroom raspberry pi, probably ... with any luck it wouldn't be loaded with a lot of games and other ready-to-go software
<Faqtotum> the linux kernel, though?
<akk> so programming it (or at least echo 6 >/dev/gpio/whatever) would be how you used it
<akk> What's wrong with the linux kernel? Grade school students aren't going to write their own kernel.
<Faqtotum> they should
<akk> Why?
<Faqtotum> because that's what made learning to program fun
<MarkDude> akk when you get a chance, I was hoping to tell you sumthin'
<akk> MarkDude: Sure, tell! :)
<akk> And funny, I've managed to have fun programming without writing my own kernel
<akk> (though in HS I would have *loved* to be working on kernels, wish that had been an option then)
 * MarkDude has long said he was looking forward to the day he saw akk wrong
<MarkDude> That day was yesterday
<akk> No! Not possible! :)
<akk> (anyway, you've seen me wrong before)
<MarkDude> The Big Lebowski was such a great movie, they started a cult (religion) around it
<MarkDude> Well maybe I have seen you wrong (mental block on my part)
<akk> Ugh, awful movie! Seen it recently?
<MarkDude> So you are human
<MarkDude> Its ok
<MarkDude> YEs, I have seen it a few times
 * MarkDude already had considered legally changing his mane to Dude before the movie
<MarkDude> YEars ago, some of my students from UCSC , told me I WAS the dude
<Faqtotum> mane?
<MarkDude> Name
<MarkDude> Faqtotum,
 * MarkDude did have long hair back then
<MarkDude> Remeber the part they spread their friends ashes?
<akk> That part, I admit, was funny.
<akk> Best part of the movie, maybe.
<MarkDude> When my Grandpa died, we spread his ashes in the Bay
 * MarkDude kids you not, the wind came up
<MarkDude> same effin' thing happened
<akk> haha ... horrible, but funny too
<MarkDude> Grandma went to  be shocked for a second
<MarkDude> then lost it laughing
<MarkDude> My Grandpa was a yacht broker, and was very proud of NEVER falling into bay
<MarkDude> Grandma said IDK if Im dead, I am not going in the water
<akk> lol
<MarkDude> ALL of on boat laughed, MINUS one aunt
<MarkDude> She was not amused
<MarkDude> The rest of waited until Gma started laughing
<MarkDude> Dark humor, but was funny
<akk> Great story! I think I like your story better than the movie version.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> http://dudeism.com/
 * MarkDude puts that movie in same category as Napoleon Dynamite
<MarkDude> Rumor has it to enjoy it better, some sort of imbibing is helpful
<akk> I liked ND but found it unmemorable ... when I try to remember it I always end up remembering Wilder Napalm instead.
<akk> I could see Lebowski working as a stoner movie, yeah.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Dont forget white Russians work also
 * MarkDude should see about us getting a bowling alley for party
<akk> a geekbowl?
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> We already have a few that are Nihilist
<akk> I think the last time I bowled was about 10 years ago ... a bunch of autocrossers went, it was a lot of fun.
<MarkDude> That was good part also, Flea from the Red Hot Chili peppers was one of the Germans
<akk> Autocrossers get all competitive about everything, even stuff they barely know how to do at all. :)  (and yes, that includes me)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> We have confirmed party day at Dojo as Dec 4th - hopefully you can make it akk
<akk> Cool! Yes, I think I should be in town then.
<MarkDude> Yay,
<MarkDude> We will have both beef and veggie hot dogs
<Faqtotum> party?
<MarkDude> Yep Faqtotum
<MarkDude> Sponsored by another project
<MarkDude> We will have prizes, usb drives, swag etc
<Faqtotum> ah
<MarkDude> The grand prize winner gets a Beefy Miracle shirt
<MarkDude> IF they dont want that, we will order them a Pangolin shirt
<Faqtotum> be precise about it
<akk> Ah, sounds like I should put F* (the F-word :) onto a partition on my laptop before then. :)
<MarkDude> Well the shirt will be ordered after there is a winner
<MarkDude> Sumthin like that akk
<MarkDude> No need to install tho
 * MarkDude really wants a larger FOSS picture here
<akk> Yeah, I've been meaning to put it on my multiboot usb stick anyway (assuming I can -- opensuse can't be booted that way :( )
 * MarkDude has agreed to carry Ubuntu CDs with him (still needs some current)
<MarkDude> And has asked for otheres to carry another Distro of their choice with them also
<akk> Which one is beefy miracle? 15 or 16?
<MarkDude> F17
 * Faqtotum was kicked from a fedora-centric channel for saying "ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu" in the FC2 days
<MarkDude> We still have time for a few more parties
<akk> oh, right, I mistyped
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, lets go to that channel now
 * MarkDude will make sure that does not happen again
<Faqtotum> i doubt it's even still here
<MarkDude> Unless it was #Fedora
<Faqtotum> i don't remember the channel name
<Faqtotum> no, it wasn't that one
<MarkDude> Evilbob is well EVIL
<MarkDude> Hell they dont stop me from saying Ubuntu
 * MarkDude recommends Fedora Ambassadors go out of their way to be freindly with local Ubuntu (and other groups)
<akk> We're all on the same side!
<MarkDude> Now if I can get a drawing of a Pangolin, I can make a shirt with it, and the infamous hot dog
<MarkDude> akk yes we are
<Faqtotum> a pangolin playing a mandolin
<MarkDude> Many in Fedora see bug #1 as common goal
<akk> There are some great pangolin pics (only one drawing I see, though) on google image search.
<Faqtotum> i think unity's rejection of the basic X11 protocol for displaying a tray icon is a more pressing bug
<akk> One decent drawing in wikimedia commons, but it's not that cute: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pangolin_ggant_28M_gigantea29.jpg
<akk> But http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pangolin%27s_tail.jpg (a photo) is way cute. :)
<MarkDude> awesome pics akk
<broder> pleia2: i'm totally planning to come to ubuntu hour today, assuming i can escape from work early enough
<MarkDude> Where is the UH?
 * MarkDude has flashmob practice tonight
<pleia2> broder: cool
<pleia2> MarkDude: the roastery in sf
<MarkDude> What time?
 * MarkDude will be doing this later http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuCQCEEAZ9o&feature=youtu.be
 * MarkDude will most likely never live the flashmob thing down- the dancemoves are hectic
<Faqtotum> i think the drawing is cuter than the photo
<MarkDude> Well now the question is getting art team help to make a great design
<Faqtotum> i <3 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Ocelot_01.jpg
<akk> Gorgeous!
<nhaines> akk: when you said you needed to put F* (the F word) on your laptop, I thoughty you meant 'fsck'.
<Faqtotum> most distros already include fsck in the base install
<nhaines> Faqtotum: sure, one reason that it didn't make sense.
<dragon> 11/11/11 Robot & Device Hackathon -- https://www.wepay.com/tickets/view/18450
<dragon> MarkDude: ^
<dragon> This is taking place in Redwood city.
<akk> Ooh, that looks fun!
<dragon> yep. And I think they have an afterparty. I'm trying to find the details.
 * akk registers
<dragon> it's 3pm to 10pm right outside the hackathon apparently
<dragon> with food and beer and music!
<MarkDude> Hmmm
<akk> Gah, trying to make a multi-boot live usb stick that includes fedora is Not Easy.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Next spring your coming with a vehicle right?
<bkerensa> "D
 * bkerensa needs you and finn to take some gadgets with you :P
<dragon> rbarot_: check this out: https://www.wepay.com/tickets/view/18450 - and I'll call you soon. Or call me!
<rbarot_> checking
<rbarot_> done
<rbarot_> thanks for letting me know
<rbarot_> I will join you
<dragon> awesome, see you then!
<MarkDude> What video player allows for easiest way to mirror video?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-10
<pleia2> 4 of us here at the ubuntu hour
<pleia2> :)
 * broder waves
<akk> hi all!
<dedalux> Hi
<pleia2> hello dedalux
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6330024405/ from tonight :)
<pleia2> picked up the thunderbird sickers at uds
<pleia2> stickers
<akk> Nice spread!
<BotenAnna> http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/10/2552190/senate-defeats-bill-that-would-have-overturned-net-neutrality-rules yay!
<BotenAnna> dystopian nightmare where the "real" internet is a darknet averted slightly!
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I'm also happy about the "anti-bullying unless you think you should be able to bully" law in Michigan.
<BotenAnna> haha yeah that was really freaking dumb
<BotenAnna> and mississippi of all places, in the midst of a heated election where conservative candidates resoundingly won their seats, resoundingly defeated a proposition that a legal person is defined at conception
<nhaines> BotenAnna: that's great.  can I claim a fetus as a tax deduction then?
<BotenAnna> well not now youcan't!
<nhaines> Communists!
<BotenAnna> filthy satan liberals say that a baby has to be "born" :rolls eyes:
<nhaines> I liked the part where it would make IVF murder.
<BotenAnna> in all fairness, for the horrific things that would cause, there could be some really fun trolling
<BotenAnna> 20.25 year olds demanding alcohol and the like
<nhaines> 17.25 year olds voting.
<BotenAnna> exactly
<Faqtotum> i would have voted for perot
<MarkDude> Anyone in Bay Area feel like being part of a zombie comic book photoshoot on Sat?
<MarkDude> We have a makeup artist already, and the rest of the cast
<MarkDude> Meeting at salon in WC, then to Oakland, and then Lake Merrit
<nhaines> How did my server not have ntpd installed?  Fixing now.
<nhaines> Well, 150 seconds isn't bad.
<dragon> MarkDude: didn't know lake merrit was on the plan.
<dragon> What IS the plan!?
<MarkDude> Well those getting makeup meet up in WC
<MarkDude> At Belle's studio
<MarkDude> Stacy and Lyz are getting regular makeup done at 10-11
<MarkDude> then we are having maybe 3 zombies done
<dragon> I'm bringing an extra zombie.
<dragon> Just in case.
<MarkDude> No Nixie for this shoot
<MarkDude> Cool
<dragon> Yeah, Nixie is a busy chick.
<MarkDude> She is closing her salon until 1pm
<pleia2> there is another Lyz?
<MarkDude> Ooops, yes, not the Princess
<MarkDude> Although pleia2 would make for awesome zombie.... Idk that is a project that you would be interested in :D
<MarkDude> dragon, maybe Sam wants to be standby zombie?
<MarkDude> Stacy already asked a few people in local bands to join
<MarkDude> Not sure on responses yet
<pleia2> not really my scene :) (even if I did have the time, which I don't)
<pleia2> am finally home this weekend (for once!), and I'm on call
<dragon> MarkDude: that's be a good idea.
<dragon> And that's the extra zombie I was referring to. :P
<dragon> But makeup. How'd that work?
<dragon> I can't really be there before 1:30pm.
<Faqtotum> lovely, someone's using the xmpp gateway
<dragon> Cougarswiss: Welcome to Ubuntu California LoCo.
<Cougarswiss> Thank you dragon.
<dragon> Faqtotum: easier than setting up an IRC client, I'd say.
<Faqtotum> i typically use pidgin for xmpp, so it's the same to me
<dragon> I wonder if this works: http://www.eagull.net/embed/ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic%irc.freenode.net@irc.talkr.im
<dragon> Not on my network. My company restricts outgoing non-standard ports.
<dragon> And this uses 8080.
<Faqtotum> i get a blank page
<dragon> To start with?
<Faqtotum> no, after speaking a nick
<Faqtotum> i said "ubuntu" and the speech recognition rendered it as "ubaldo"
<dragon> okay, so irc.talkr.im doesn't like clients authenticated by SASL-Anon.
<dragon> hahah
<dragon> I hope you're pronouncing all the U's the same way.
<dragon> and yeah, need to tweak this a bit more before it starts to support IRC.
<dragon> That'd be like creating mibbit, then.
<Faqtotum> mibbit is banned on freenode after severe abuses, mostly by one very bored british teenager
<dragon> lol. I knew it was banned, but didn't know that it was one kid's job.
<dragon> Mibbit was certainly doing it wrong.
<Faqtotum> he wasn't an official reason, but it was a widely believed rumor at the time, for good reason
<dragon> Yeah. They should just have made the IP addresses available.
<dragon> Oh, talkr.im is doing it wrong too.
<dragon> So one talkr.im user can spam and get the gateway blocked.
<dragon> But not as wrong as mibbit. Gotta admin.
<dragon> s/in/it/
<Faqtotum> mibbit always showed the ip address and still does
<Faqtotum> talkr.im is already banned in a number of channels
<dragon> No surprise.
<dragon> and if mibbit showed IP, why did it go down?
<Faqtotum> appeared punitive to me
<pleia2> by default it showed the IP in a /whois, the ircd had to be patched for it to show as a proper hostname, either way it was very easy to just block mibbit because of all the abuse
<pleia2> we haven't blocked it entirely on another network I help manage, but it certainly is widely abused there too so we have to keep a close eye on it
<Faqtotum> more and more networks are blocking mibbit now
<Faqtotum> but that's much more recent
<pleia2> we blocked them before freenode, but then loosened our policy
<pleia2> our network only has about 3k users though
<BotenAnna> it's unfortunate because mibbit is pretty useful
<BotenAnna> i run a small irc server mainly for friends so i don't have more than one serious abuse attempt in history, and none with mibbit
<BotenAnna> but i see how it becomes A Problem when you're bigger =\
<Faqtotum> freenode is big.
<Faqtotum> lilo got a lot of flack, but i never did get how he managed to manage it all
<dragon> ah, makes sense.
<MarkDude> dragon, You cant be earlier than 12:00?
<MarkDude> We have plenty of people without makeup meeting at Lake Merit - her shop is closing for this, and will re-open at 1 pm
<dragon> MarkDude: gotta be elsewhere 10am-noon.
<dragon> I'd have to cancel that.
<MarkDude> k
<MarkDude> Well depends on if stacy can find another zombie
<MarkDude> we have more townsfolk then zombies now
<MarkDude> like a horde of 2 zombies is NOT a horde, at least 3 is
<dragon> yep.
<dragon> could you invite Cougarswiss (Sam) to the event btw?
<Cougarswiss> Wait, what's going on?
<dragon> Cougarswiss: talking about the upcoming photoshoot.
<Cougarswiss> Okay.
<BotenAnna> 21:53 < Faqtotum> lilo got a lot of flack, but i never did get how he managed to manage it all
<BotenAnna> i cant speak for any specific drama here
<BotenAnna> but i can say this: having been in charge of things wherein it is smaller but very drama-y, I have a decent amount of respect for people who do their best to corral large oss groups because they are also very drama-y
<BotenAnna> and with oss it's even worse than just a group of friends, as they're often more sophisticated in using technical measures to poorly advocate for what they want and you have to deal with THAT too :(
<dragon> Interesting.
<BotenAnna> for any familiar with the bear gryllis meme "welp, i am mad about punctuation before my name in an irc chatroom, better drink my own pi--i mean ddos"
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: very very true
<BotenAnna> ahahahahahaha, best daily wtf in a while http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Truth-Enough.aspx
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-11
<Darkwing> BotenAnna: Dest part of that is the comments. I did a facepalm on those alone :D
<Faqtotum> i don't get why that's funny
<Faqtotum> also, they're missing some permutations
<Darkwing> It's takes "hackjob" to another level.
<BotenAnna> "This was obviously written by someone unfamiliar with the "ToLower()" class.
<BotenAnna> "
<Faqtotum> be that as it may, they're missing "y", "yeah", "yep", "yup", and many others, not even counting the negative varieties
<nhaines> Wow, just on the first comment (and reply) I laughed out loud.
<pleia2> broder is on the dev update today :) http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/11/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-3/
 * philipballew reads 
<broder> haha, dholbach caught me just as i was about to go to sleep, so if i said anything dumb in my exhausted stupor don't hold it against me :-P
<MarkDude> dragon, what time can you be in WC? I am trying to schedule makeup
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.savepangolins.org/
<bkerensa> =)
<nhaines> pleia2: do you know if there's an SVG of the Ubuntu pangolin logo used at UDS?
<bkerensa> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Precise Pangolin' development release =
<pleia2> nhaines: I haven't seen one around yet
 * pleia2 now follows @SavePangolins
<nhaines> aww.
 * nhaines hates putting raster graphics in presentation slides.
<nhaines> I like how they took down the artwork page on the Ubuntu wiki.
<nhaines> Making it harder to find resources is clearly the Right Thing to do.
<jtatum> hm.
<jtatum> i wouldn't swear to it
<jtatum> but i think you might be using sarcasm here nhaines :)
 * pleia2 hunts for SVGs
<MarkDude> dragon, you should cancel Karate practice. You can already kill folks with your bare hands. Do you really need to be able to kill in say 8 seconds instead of 12?
<dragon> MarkDude: done. ETA 11:30a
<MarkDude> Cool, I have Sam scheduled with Belle for then
<MarkDude> Talked to her and have most details figured out
<dragon> sounds good
<MarkDude> We have anotehr professional photographer from noon - 2
<MarkDude> Bungee Brent, that dude is hella famous
 * MarkDude did not want to go to all this trouble and blow some shots
<MarkDude> Now to find a few ideas for fake blood
<MarkDude> Non- staining, last time I tried, it ended up dying skin red for a few days. Noelle was hella laughing at looking like henna gone wrong
<dragon> lmao.
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> So you want your GF to kill you?
<MarkDude> If not Jen will
<MarkDude> and eat your brains
<MarkDude> Then go pick some flowers
<Cougarswiss> haha :D
<MarkDude> Then your GF can come up and go thru your pockets
<Cougarswiss> I should be an angry zombie, since I didn't want to be one in the first place.
<MarkDude> Find a mirror - and then start admiring herself in mirror image
<MarkDude> You want to be a victim Cougarswiss ? The killings will take place around 3pm
<Cougarswiss> MarkDude: I am Sam
<Cougarswiss> :D
<MarkDude> lol- your mask does not say that
<MarkDude> Well I dont think any of the zombies are what you would call happy
<Cougarswiss> Well of course not.
<MarkDude> they are pissed off at being zombies
<dragon> yet to configure the IRC settings.
<MarkDude> Stacy- the vampire is not super happy, but she is ok with idea of being undead
<MarkDude> and just decided to join heavy metal band
<Cougarswiss> But seeing as how I am a rich party girl, who is spoiled and rotten and loves being surrounded by people, being a Zombie would make me Insane probably
<dragon> insanity ftw.
<MarkDude> Yes, but you would think you were the prettiest zombie
<Cougarswiss> mhm.
<Cougarswiss> So I would still have the ego. lol
<MarkDude> Yep - these zombies are not retarded- they are controlled by Nixie Pixel
<MarkDude> And still have parts of the old person alive
<Cougarswiss> I could be more vulnerable to Nixie then.
<MarkDude> YEp, we will have her for another shoot in Dec
<MarkDude> maybe goto Brents studio for using greenscreen
<MarkDude> I am bringing mine and a rain cover - just in case
<MarkDude> Cougarswiss, you have a fancy looking bracelet to wear?
<MarkDude> maybe a ring or sumthin'?
<Cougarswiss> Nope. I don't own any jewellery, except for a gold locket.
<MarkDude> Ok, I will see if I have anything
<MarkDude> Ok, I need to get some more flowers, I only have some of the pink white and yellow ones. I hope I can find some sunflowers
<MarkDude> Yay, I love it when a plan comes together
<MarkDude> So far we are using red cake frosting (watered down) and also udon noodles
<MarkDude> Anything else we can edit in after
<Faqtotum> i fail to see what udon has to do with zombies
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, well zombies eat PEOPLE
<MarkDude> the closest I am to making body parts is udon noodles
<MarkDude> Sorta like entrails
<Faqtotum> that's not very close
 * MarkDude made fake blood from ricemilk, pomegranate juice and red dye
<Faqtotum> zombies are not black holes, so no spaghettification
<dragon> MarkDude: dye again?
<MarkDude> food coloring this time
<MarkDude> I think Jenn is more into the being covered with blood thing
<MarkDude> Cougarswiss, might get some on her hands
<dragon> edible dye better.
 * MarkDude is trying to get zombies to be themselves. Jenn is hella metal
<dragon> s/ye /ye is /
<MarkDude> Well yes, I am seeing if I can find better options
<MarkDude> Use your googles to see if you can find better and give me recipe
<Faqtotum> it's to dye for
<MarkDude> lol, punny
<akk> dragon: Thanks for mentioning that robot hackathon the other day -- just got back from there, really fun!
<dragon> akk: I'm glad you liked it!
<dragon> I'm headed there soon.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-12
<MarkDude> dragon, I think we have full zombieness achieved
<dragon> Robot Hackathon was a blast.
<MarkDude> good deal dragon
<MarkDude> I have alomst got everything done for tomorrow
<MarkDude> dragon, you awake yet?
<pleia2> crazy early awaker
<MarkDude> lol yep
 * MarkDude had like 4 alarms set
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> And is texting calling people
 * MarkDude fell asleep at like 2-3 am
 * MarkDude still needs to mix fake blood , and pick flowers
<MarkDude> The main character Stacy, is FULLY AWOL
<MarkDude> So thats kinda fun
<MarkDude> Already making a plan B for what scenes to add
<jtatum> wow, people are awake now?
 * pleia2 up early for career days in #ubuntu-classroom
<jtatum> oh right! neat :)
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> 32% of my web traffic is from Linux users or servers
<akk> Nice!
<bkerensa> indeed... I think the stats are askew though
<bkerensa> I just recently started getting visitors IP's to show up in my server logs before that I was only getting cloudflare ip's until I recompiled apache with the ip forwarding module so my stats are a bit stale :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-11-13
<bkerensa> Wow
<bkerensa> MarkDude is going to be stoked
<bkerensa> I found some mint condition Oakland A's cards... Jose Canseco and way older :P
 * bkerensa also founded tons of stamps in mint condition from like the 50's through 80's
<Faqtotum> where, praytell?
<MarkDude> Anyone want to go to BBQ at the TWIT studios in Petaluma today?
 * MarkDude has two extra tickets
<MarkDude> Still tired from zombie horde, waking up now
<MarkDude> No zombies wanted to go
<akk> Sounds fun, but we'll be hanging around the SJAA telescope auction in San Jose.
<akk> er, swap meet, not auction
<MarkDude> They will have another next month
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-05
<jtatum> Evenin'!
<philballew> jtatum, hello
<jtatum> Hey philballew!
<jtatum> Hi akk
<akk> hi jtatum
<grantbow> hello all
<jyo> hi
<jledbetter> Hiya
<philballew> so who wants a meeting about now?
<jledbetter> Sounds good
<grantbow> it's only election results :-)
<philballew> Meeting time then
<philballew> alright, so grantbow is right, nothing else is on the agenda but the election results.
<jbermudes> philballew: Sorry I didn't get back to you in time, but I suppose in this case it didn't necessarily matter
<philballew> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_a11eb43113dc669f
<darthrobot`> Title: [CIVS poll result]
<philballew> theres the results
<akk> Congrats to our new leaders!
<jledbetter> Congratulations :)
<philballew> tl;dr pleia2 grantbow and philballew (thats me) have decided to take a go at this thing we call a Lo-Co.
<philballew> thanks everyone for running
<grantbow> Thank you philballew for running the election!
<philballew> not a problem grantbow and everyone else
<jtatum> Congratulations everyone, and thank you to all the nominees!
<grantbow> +1
<philballew> +1
<philballew> so does anybody have anything else they want to add to the agenda or bring up?
<grantbow> leadership I think is about action more than election - we have lots of leaders in our fair state
<philballew> very much so.
<jbermudes> Pasadena Ubuntu Hour is this Thursday at 6pm at Peet's Coffee on Lake & California
<grantbow> pleia2 is blogging about her adventures in Ghana and uds.ubuntu.com
<philballew> that sounds like a fun time.
<philballew> pleia2, really has been everywhere lately.
<grantbow> Copenhagen, Denmark sounded fun last week
<grantbow> video and logs are online for those interested
<philballew> i had to remote attend for the 4 days, and everyone seemed to be having a good time
<jtatum> Time difference was a killer :(
<jtatum> Couldn't make it with my work schedule
<philballew> it was easy for people who are up at all hours of the day.
<philballew> but for smart people who sleep that for sure hard.
<philballew> *then
<jtatum> Anyone hear rumors about UDS S?
<philballew> yeah
<philballew> going to be in america iirc
<jtatum> Yes :)
<jtatum> Heard three different rumors, one being Oakland again
<philballew> who told you oakland jtatum
<philballew> or what were the other rumors?
<jtatum> I think Miami was one? I stopped paying attention after I heard Oakland :)
<grantbow> lol
<grantbow> anything else?
<philballew> I think were all good.
<philballew> Lets close this weeting
<philballew> *meeting
<philballew> Meeting closed!
<jtatum> Thanks all :)
<philballew> alright.
<philballew> jtatum, sent you a pm.
<grantbow> Thanks! I'm excited about the coming year.
<pleia2> jtatum: thanks for your work on the leadership team this past year :)
<philballew> +1
<pleia2> grantbow and philballew congrats!
<philballew> congrats to you as well.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> and yeah, tons of UDS rumors
<pleia2> I miss the days when the next location was announced at the end of the last uds
<philballew> uds san diego.
<philballew> i remember that.
<philballew> still waiting for uds Hawaii.
<pleia2> hehe
<philballew> might actually fill out a decent sponsorship request.
<philballew> pleia2,the next uds will probably just be like Orlando
<philballew> where two back to back
<pleia2> vancouver was one of the rumors too, so north america but not US
<pleia2> I might actually be home from my honeymoon for UDS, but I won't have time to travel anywhere
<pleia2> (and I have to get back to work anyway)
<philballew> I herd it was mid may
<philballew> like may 13 or something
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> something like that
<philballew> alright, i'm out
<pleia2> thanks for runing the meeting :)
<philballew> anytime. Sunday is my easy day.
<bkerensa> Congrats philballew !
<bkerensa> philballew: it went offline
<philballew> bkerensa, it wont officially start for like a half hour
<bkerensa> lo,l
<toddcnb> weird drops
<raevol> i have no messaging menu after upgrading to 12.10 :(
<dragon> ^ It the newest feature.
<dragon> s/It/It's/
<raevol> so i see
<raevol> also i guess pidgin isn't integrated yet
<raevol> always great to upgrade to less features :(
<bkerensa> huh I just noticed Jono doesn't idle here anymore
<pleia2> bkerensa: he hasn't idled here for a long time
<pleia2> (logs say the last time he was here was January)
<pleia2> with band, family and all he doesn't really do local Ubuntu events anymore
<pleia2> philballew: can you announce the leadership results to the list when you have a moment?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-06
<akk> pleia2: Is an Intel E2140 machine (945 graphics, 1G RAM, ran Linux just fine but we've pulled the hard drive) something Partimus would want?
<philballew> pleia2, `yeah. ill do it tonight
<philballew> bkerensa, I dont see why people would not wanna idle in a channel
<philballew> I idle is so many freenode channels
<philballew> Email sent to the list
<philballew> because people are totally awake now anyway...
<pleia2> thanks \o/
<pleia2> updated lp and ltp and all
<kdub> grantbow,  philballew, congrats
<philballew> hey, thanks kdub !
<devnewbee> hey there. Im a newbee willing to develope and liek to know whether there is a road map for developing on the unity UI ? - Im a littl lsot in the bare code.
<philballew> devnewbee, sure.
<philballew> Your from california? welcome to the loco channel.
<devnewbee> Actually Im from europe.
<philballew> oh, well hello anyway
<philballew> http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Unity | Unity]
<philballew> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu App Developer]
<raevol> hello
<philballew> raevol, san diego ubuntu hour next thursday
<devnewbee> very friendly. I have seen those pages before. I installed the source code and compiled properly.
<raevol> philballew: what time
<philballew> 6
<devnewbee> still the code isnt quite comprehendible to me.
<raevol> ok
<raevol> same place?
<philballew> yeah
<philballew> on sports arena across from ino
<raevol> cool cool
<raevol> i should be there
<philballew> ill have some ubuntu stuff for you
<raevol> i'll have some big wet sloppy kisses for you
<raevol> kidding kidding...
 * philballew hugs raevol 
 * raevol swoons
<raevol> i've started using workspaces on my work (ubuntu) computer
<raevol> most of all i enjoy swooshing back and forth between different workspaces
<philballew> I sometimes leave a full screen terminal on one
<raevol> that's a good idea
<raevol> or two side by side ones!
<devnewbee> Do you guys maybe know where a "openDashboard() " is invoked when the icon is clicked?
<raevol> kernel update, brb
<philballew> devnewbee, so were not actually the unity people
<philballew> but #ubuntu-unity is
<philballew> were just good at pasting links
<devnewbee> that is a sense of humor. alrighty.
<devnewbee> thank you
<raevol> i return
<raevol> http://i.imgur.com/0pFPz.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [692652]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-07
<bkerensa> pleia2: my first xubuntu contribution albeit bitesize https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/xubuntu-meta/update-update-cfg
<bkerensa> ;p
<darthrobot`> Title: [update-update-cfg : Code : “xubuntu-meta” source package : Raring (13.04) : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-09
<philipballew> Got someone from TJ coming to the Ubuntu hour here in San Diego by reaching out the the mx loco
<philipballew> Were pretty much cross cultural now.
<raevol> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Keyword.URL
<darthrobot`> Title: [Keyword.URL - MozillaZine Knowledge Base]
<raevol> omfg
<raevol> if only i had known about this AGES ago
<raevol> this is how you fix firefox sending your one-word searches to your DNS
<akk> I've always set keyword.url, though I thought it only kicked in when you type two or more words.
<akk> But when somewhere where the cable company intercepts DNS one-word queries, I also edit /etc/resolv.conf, make sure the cable company is out and replace it with 8.8.8.8 or whatever.
<raevol> by default when i type two or more i get a google search, but when i only type one, it tries to take me to http://whatityped/
<raevol> i see
<akk> Hmm, yep, I go to google for a one-word keyword now too. I guess Mozilla changed that at some point.
<akk> I guess I can try to unlearn the habit of typing [space]keyword when I only have one word to search for.
<akk> I also need to go in and edit my jar files so I can middleclick-paste things that aren't a fully qualified url.
<raevol> hehe
<akk> They used to let you middleclick things like example.com/coolarticle.html but they disabled that a few years ago
<akk> (too many people whining that they were middleclicking by accident, so do they make it configurable? nooo!)
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> i have an issue with my firefox at home taking like 30 seconds to load the first launch after a reboot
<raevol> need to see if clearing my cache will fix it
<akk> Firefox has always been super slow to start up for me.
<raevol> 75 more minutes of work -_-
<raevol> i fixed it once by "resetting" firefox
<raevol> but that didn't work this time around
<raevol> there's some command you can give it to clear out everything but your bookmarks basically
<raevol> i'm learning unity keyboard shortcuts
<raevol> so awesome
<raevol> super+1-9 is amazing
<akk> What does it do?
<akk> Is super the windows key?
<raevol> it's like pressing the icon in the launcher
<raevol> yea
<raevol> if you hold down super, it'll show you numbers on the launcher icons
<raevol> then press the number to "click" that icon
<akk> What I want is a way to use the HUD without having to run unity.
<raevol> hud as in the Alt thing?
<akk> I forget what key it is, but the thing that gives you keyboard access to menus in apps.
<raevol> ah yea
<raevol> i never use that :/
<raevol> i always hated workspaces
<akk> Wow, really?
<raevol> but i've started using them on my work computer because i usually have a ton of stuff open on it
<raevol> and i'm finding them really useful...
<akk> I'd hate to compute without them.
<raevol> well at home i usually don't have more than 2 windows open
<akk> I don't have a lot, only 3 most of the time, but it's 1000% better than just one.
<raevol> browser and something else, whatever it is
<akk> I have my email/IRC space, my hacking space, and my browser space
<akk> and if I'm running gimp, sometimes I'll make a fourth workspace for that if I'm working actively in the other three.
<raevol> at work i have my browser, my virtualbox, my chat, and a fourth for random things, usually ssh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-11-10
<devnewbee> hey there. whats the channel for unity developement?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-04
<philipballew> Yo! We have a meeting in a few.
<philipballew> Is anyone around for the gathering of wonderful Ubuntu fun and insightful discussion?
<jyo> Just go through the formal motions please, for posterity.
<philipballew> jyo, I'll do it for the children.
<philipballew> Well here is the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13November03
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13November03 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> Currently nothing on there, however we have some things to look foreword to.
<philipballew> Scale is a big one.
<philipballew> gonna be in a few months, and I'll bring my banner up from San Diego where I am currently.
<philipballew> other than that. I think we have some Ubuntu hours this month.
<philipballew> If there is nothing else anyone wants to talk about I might just close it up.
 * philipballew closes meeting.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-05
<raevol> is there a good place to past this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1044658 that i have 100% repro for the issue?
<raevol> paste*
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1044658 “Top panel is not reacting on the mouse pointer” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-07
<raevol> can anyone explain to me what openstack is?
<raevol> pleia2: :D ?
<bkerensa> raevol: OpenStack is a free and open source software IaaS platform with modular components
<raevol> ok, but what is it?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-08
<troyready> raevol, what bkerensa said is correct
<troyready> You can use the components of Openstack to make your own virtualization platform (i.e. run your own Rackspace/AWS)
<raevol> i just wish that someone could explain it to me in more than one sentence. from what i can tell it's used to manage datacenters and that's it
<blitz> maybe you should read up on iaas then
<blitz> or do you want eli5
<raevol> i don't know what eli5 is...
<raevol> i guess my question after "wtf is it" is "does it scale down to just a dozen VMs on an office network?" would it be useful at that scale?
<blitz> I kind of think the point of it is scalability
<blitz> ask in #openstack
<raevol> k
<pleia2> raevol: it allows you to build a cloud, so has all the components like compute, storage, networking and stuff, and then either give accounts to your employees to use and spin up VMs, or sell it as a service (hpcloud, rackspace use openstack, amazon ec2 uses their own thing)
<raevol> if i'm the only one at my work who spins up VMs, is it overkill?
<raevol> we have one server that is basically a NAS, and a second server that hosts a dozen VMs that each do various small things, and that's it
<pleia2> openstack is built so that you can run it all on a single server, or on thousands of servers, so I wouldn't say it's overkill
<pleia2> it makes management of stuff quite nice
<raevol> i'll look into it more, i think it's too much for our infrastructure currently, but if it grows at all we'll need something more elegant
<pleia2> it's fun to play with anyway :) check out devstack.org for an easy way to launch the current dev version (we test on every commit, so devstack always works)
<raevol> hmm hmm
<nhaines> pleia2: I've heard that before!  :)
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> I found http://olduse.net/ late last night.  It's fascinating.  It's a realtime playback of Usenet with a 30 year delay.
<darthrobot> Title: [olduse.net: a real-time historical exhibit]
<nhaines> That's 782 fortnights.
<nhaines> I'm reading net.startrek from late September 1983 and people are arguing about Star Trek II.
<nhaines> (Which just goes to show that technology never really changes.)
<pleia2> nhaines: lol
<nhaines> pleia2: although it is sort of interesting.  Someone asked if anyone knew about Star Trek III's release date, and someone said, "If you haven't seen Starlog Magazine or don't have access to it, it's June xx 1984 and Kirstie Alley isn't playing Saavik anymore..."  The speed of information and research is so different now.
<nhaines> Of course, I grew up when it was libraries and microfiche, but it's very easy to take the Internet for granted.
<pleia2> yeah, seems like a whole different world
<pleia2> I remember once when I was a kid I paper mailed Disney to get a list of all their animated features (they sent me a list!)
<pleia2> now I just go to wikipedia
<nhaines> I have a catalog of all 600 NES games that Nintendo sent me for free in 1993.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> Meanwhile, today I spent 5 minutes drawing encouragement messages on my $80 Wii U Gamepad for random people I play Wii U Sports Club bowling with online, after a 30 minutes 1.3 GB digital download.  https://d3esbfg30x759i.cloudfront.net/pap/zlCfzRLlPhUlmXrSOb
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [2751]
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Also, fsck that 6 pin.
<nhaines> But yeah, it's a different world.
<nhaines> Another year and GNU is announced.  That'll be fun to see.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-11-10
<MichaelPaoli> And BerkeleyLUG meeting has been going on almost 2 hours now, and still going, ... 1 7/8 pizzas down, 1/8 pizza to go.  http://www.berkeleylug.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<akk> Hi berkeley people!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-03
<ianorlin> wait I didn't miss a meeting?
<eps> Nope.
<pleia2> sorry about that, since there was no agenda no one ran the meeting (I'm in Paris this week, meeting was at 4AM and I was trying to sleep)
<rww> pleia2: in lieu of emailing: then those two things should have been on the agenda :P
<rww> but yes, I probably should also have said anything. i was multitasking at the time and went meeeeehhhhhhhhh eff it
<rww> said something **
<rww> (my apologies)
<pleia2> rww: I didn't know if eps or jyo would be here
<pleia2> so was hard to pre-add to agenda :\
<rww> then you stick it on there and defer to mailing list if not
 * rww shrugs
<rww> summer/fall lull sucks
<pleia2> anyway, they were just examples of possible topics
<pleia2> which is why I tend to chime in even when we're (often!) agendaless
<pleia2> now, of to conferencing!
<pleia2> off
<rww> openstack, right?
<pleia2> yep
<rww> have fun :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<nhaines> Where da meetings at?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-04
<philipballew> rww, I got invited to go have dinner last night with a girl I am good friends with so I decided since the meeting had nothing, I should go get dinner with her.
<philipballew> so that is why I was not at the meeting.
<philipballew> However, feel free to come to san diego and throw things at me or something
<philipballew> rww, One of these days it will be our turn to travel the world, tech conference to tech conference.
<rww> i didn't do a meeting either, so as long as we stay out of reach of pleia2 we're good
<philipballew> But today is not that day!!!
<philipballew> rww, If I see pleia2 tweet about being in San Diego, I will know she is after me.
<nhaines> pleia2's in France.  She has no power here.
<philipballew> Quick! Change the topic to "ARCH LINUX LOVERS FAN GROUP"
<rww> gross
<blitz> pewks
<philipballew> rww, blitz yeah, one of the reasons I like Ubuntu so much is because I can have a linux system and still have time to be a human being outside.
<philipballew> Arch seems like it would take too much time from the several times I played around with it.
<pleia2> I wasn't trying to give you guys a hard time
<rww> i wasn't being serious
<rww> philipballew might be scared though, and that's entertaining >:D
<rww> meanwhile, I'm subscribing to all the mailing lists because I'm bored and need something to read at work
<rww> i forget if that sends notifications to listadmins. if it does, i'm spamming pleia2
<nhaines> I believe it doesn't.
<pleia2> it does by default
<nhaines> rww: or maybe it does.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-11-09
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<DonkeyHotei> MichaelPaoli: is it near BART?
<MichaelPaoli> Yes, quite close.
<DonkeyHotei> which station?
<MichaelPaoli> Downtown Berkeley BART.
<MichaelPaoli> From BART walk North on Shatttuck Ave. to University Ave., then turn and go West on University, then left into Bobby G's. on that first block.  :-)
<MichaelPaoli> (turn left on University, that is).
<DonkeyHotei> north side, or south?
<MichaelPaoli> Bobby G's is on the South side of University Ave.  waking directions from BART: http://tinyurl.com/pczqh6z
<darthrobot> [R: maps.google.com] Title: [Downtown Berkeley BART Station to Bobby g's pizzeria - Google Maps]
<DonkeyHotei> so, east of Au Coquelet on the same side?
<DonkeyHotei> Berkeley Unix Users Group meets at Au Coquelet last i checked
<MichaelPaoli> Well, time for me to pack up and head out - have an errand to run along my way there.  ... and yes, same side, and East of Au Coquelet - it's on the same block.
<MichaelPaoli> Yes, that's Berkeley Unix User Group - not to be confused with Berkeley Linux Users Group.
<MichaelPaoli> http://www.buug.org/ http://www.berkeleylug.com/ - the latter being the one meeting today noon - 3p.
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Unix User Group]
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ Bobby G's http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 ... yes, have Ubuntu DVDs here too.
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-02
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Nov  2 03:00:45 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Well, it's meeting time again tonight!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15November01
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15November01 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Who's around for the meeting?  :)
<jbermudes> Hello :)
<nhaines> o hai!
<nhaines> Okay, I guess we'll hold the metting after all.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> New things might be happening and this is where you get to say them!
<DonkeyHotei> are there any?
<nhaines> Ubuntu Online Summit starts on Saturday.
<nhaines> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Home | The Summit Scheduler]
<DonkeyHotei> is that what replaced uds?
<nhaines> Or more specifically, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/
<darthrobot> Title: [UOS November 2015 03 Nov - 05 Nov 2015 | The Summit Scheduler]
<nhaines> Yes.
<nhaines> I'll be hosting a session on Tuesday to gather ideas for the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase for xenial.
<nhaines> And we'll be holding our weekly Ubucon Summit planning talk in public on Wednesday.
<nhaines> Meanwhile, SGVLUG is having a 20th anniversary celebration on November 14th, and everyone's invited.
<nhaines> jbermudes: any information about that?
<jbermudes> Yup! Please RSVP at https://www.eventbrite.com/e/sgvlug-20th-anniversary-party-tickets-18956875525 so we can know how much food to get
<darthrobot> Title: [SGVLUG 20th Anniversary Party Tickets, Pasadena | Eventbrite]
<jbermudes> There's going to be food, games, prizes, and a look back at the things we've done as a community over the past 20 years
<nhaines> Pretty awesome.  We sent DVDs and a conference pack over.
<jbermudes> Ever since nhaines and Flannel gave a talk there a few years ago there's been a growing number of Ubuntu users there and have even spun off an Ubuntu Hour that meets before each LUG meeting, so Ubuntu is a star in that community, which is why you're all invited :)
<nhaines> And the Ubuntu Hour crowd there is a lot of fun.  I was glad I drove out to Pasadena early last time before my talk.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> It's about time to start thinking about holding LoCo leadership elections again.
<nhaines> I plan to open the nomination period starting on November 15th, and then after two weeks we'll vote.
<DonkeyHotei> it's been a light year for the loco
<nhaines> Are there any other announcements?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda items
<nhaines> There are no items on this meeting's agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap things up tonight?
<DonkeyHotei> have there been announcements about the convergence device?
<nhaines> No.
<nhaines> Okay our next meeting is November 15th!  I'll see you all there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Nov  2 03:22:31 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-11-02-03.00.moin.txt
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 15th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> sorry I missed the meeting, busy and chaos since finally getting home yesterday
<ianorlin> pleia2: +1  I basically ended up crashing at 4pm yesterday
<ianorlin> Then ended up eating something and being really hungry hnd having to help my dad
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-03
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm glad you made it home.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks :)
<nhaines> I donated a copy of my book to the library for consideration, and they accepted it and are putting it into their circulation!
<pleia2> nice! congrats
<jbermudes> nhaines: Which library?
<nhaines> Mission Viejo Library.
<nhaines> I'll tackle Orange County Public Library system tomorrow.
<nhaines> MVPL said it might take 3 weeks to hear back but they called about 45 minutes later.  So I went back and signed it.
<akk> \o/
<nhaines> Two of the librarians had heard of Ubuntu before, but they only have one or two books about it there.
<jbermudes> I'm trying to figure out if my copy would be more useful at the LUG's library or at the LA library
<nhaines> If SGVLUG has a library I'll donate a copy.
<jbermudes> I mean, we have a bookshelf at one of the member's workshops that we have our hardware SIG meetings at and people are generally free to borrow those books for reasonable periods of time, but it's not formal
<nhaines> Yup, that's how it works for OCLUG too.
<nhaines> pleia2: sabdfl replied to you on G+! Now you're e-famous!
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Online Summit is currently ongoing.  Mark Shuttleworth is giving the opening keynote now.  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22614/mark-shuttleworth-uos-opening-keynote/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Online Summit Intro and Mark Shuttleworth's Opening Keynote - | The Summit Scheduler]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-05
<pleia2> the team is officially verified for another 2 years, thanks nhaines for putting together the application https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhandler> Thanks nhaines :)
<nhandler> Also, I have a box of pens/stickers sitting under my desk at work that I'll bring to the next event
<nhaines> The next UOS session is about to start.  meetup.com for LoCo Teams.  You can view the video at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22618/meetupcom-for-loco-teams/ and ask questions in #ubuntu-uos-community
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetup.com for LoCo teams - | The Summit Scheduler]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-11-08
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) - meeting now - noon - 3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-08
<SCBEllard> Hello all!
<SCBEllard> Sorry I missed the meeting. Does anyone know where there are logs of the meeting?
<pleia2> SCBEllard: looks like no one has put them up on the agenda page yet, but you can always find logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com, let me get you the exact link for the last meeting...
<pleia2> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/31/%23ubuntu-us-ca.html
<darthrobot> Title: [/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/31/#ubuntu-us-ca.txt]
<pleia2> ^^ there you go :)
<tusharsonawane> Hello
<tusharsonawane> Anybody there
<tusharsonawane> I want some help
<lynorian> argh I started typing and then they quit
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-11-09
<philipballew> ubuntu San Diego meetup going awesome now
<philipballew> taking a few pics soon
<philipballew> This is our second to last meetup before we move to our new location
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: go for it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-11-05
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<hangar18> hello hello! let's roll!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the November 4th Ubuntu California meeting!  We have only two more left in the year, I think.  :)
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is availble here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18November04
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> First up, are there any events that are coming up soon?
<hangar18> nothing on my end.
<nhaines> Nothing I'm aware of. The call for papers of the Southern California Linux Expo has ended, but UbuCon is still accepting papers at the moment.
<hangar18> question!
<nhaines> Yes!
<hangar18> about those papers.
<hangar18> are those like essays that you write?
<hangar18> that explains the talk that you want to do or something?
<nhaines> They are abstracts the propose a presentation
<nhaines> Basically the same as the descriptions you see on the conference websites, with a tiny bit more detail.
<nhaines> But mostly more metadata, not so much more detailed blurbs.
<hangar18> so are they to get permission to do a presentation or details a presentation that'll take place?
<nhaines> Yes, you submit them for consideration, and then the expo committee selects the talks they want. For UbuCon, Richard Gaskin and I make the selections.
<lynorian> hello
<nhaines> Hi, lynorian.
<hangar18> oh cool. sounds like fun. If I ever come up with something interesting to discuss, I may do that.
<hangar18> Hey, lynorian.
<lynorian> oh really I did sumbit my first ubucon submission
<hangar18> lynorian: cool! Congratulations!
<nhaines> hangar18: SCALE is a great place to give your first talk!  It's a real, giant conference, but it still feels like a user group.  A great way to get experience.  Same for booth volunteering!
<nhaines> lynorian: we did receive your submission, thank you.  :)
<hangar18> I may get to volunteer this time around.\
<hangar18> i asked my wife if she'd be interested in going with me and i think she's going to.
<nhaines> That's great!  :)
<nhaines> Okay, moving on...
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any community announcements this week?
<hangar18> none here. still working on interview questions to hand out for future articles for full circle magazine. my free time gets divided up a lot with a lot of things.
<hangar18> oh!
<hangar18> I may have made a new contact for a future new team member on an app totally unrelated to ubuntu
<nhaines> Oh, that's good news!
<hangar18> i plugged away for our team and i think this gentleman may show up sometime
<nhaines> Send them to the mailing list, definitely.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> The agenda is empty for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> So first off, I want to say how great the LoCo's Twitter feed is doing this past month.
<nhaines> Giant thanks to hangar18 for taking that on.  :)
<nhaines> You've really struck the right tone, I think.
<pleia2> I did hop on a couple times to add the scale cfp, but otherwise it's been all hangar18 :)
<pleia2> so yes, thank you \o/
<hangar18> nhaines: THANK YOU!!! I was hoping to do a good job for everyone
<hangar18> pleia2: thank you for letting me have the reins for it. I enjoy doing it a lot and I do my best to bring the tone and vibe for it.
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<nhaines> I'm not on Twitter a lot, but my phone has pinged me often the past two weeks, so I've run into it.  They're great.
<nhaines> Thanks again.  :)
<nhaines> Is there any other other business this week?
<hangar18> I'd like to ask something about the tshirts I put togethe.
<hangar18> oops. together
<pleia2> nhaines: lmk if you or Richard need any scale help (including rounding up more speakers), I can't attend so I'd like to do *something* before the kiddo arrives in january :)
<nhaines> Please!
<hangar18> do you need more details about it because I'd love to get that out into the open for everybody to have the chance to buy at cost.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks! :) We are light on submissions, as we always are late in the year. :)
<pleia2> ok, we'll chat
<hangar18> maybe some of us can meet somewhere in the middle for a team party or something before the baby comes.
<nhaines> Can you send along the latest design?
<nhaines> pleia2: I have an impossible deadling on the 15th and little time before that. If you like the shirt design, I'm good with that.
<hangar18> nhaines: yeah, I'll pull it up and get it over to you. I did change the font on the wording.
<pleia2> I don't have a strong opinion design-wise, not my forte :)
<hangar18> nhaines: ok, that's cool. I do like it so I'll get the details out to everyone
<pleia2> hangar18: alas, probably not being very mobile after thanksgiving ;)
<nhaines> Okay, I'll carve out some time.  Thank you. :)
<hangar18> pleia2: that's cool.
<nhaines> pleia2: we'll hold the party via blue hologram! :)
<pleia2> hehe
<hangar18> lmao as Luke said in "The Last Jedi," to R2, "that was a cheap move."
<hangar18> that'd be an awesome way to hang out
<nhaines> And as Johnny Depp said to Orlando Bloom in Pirates of the Carribbean, "Ah! Pirate!"
<nhaines> Okay, so I think that about wraps things up.  Thanks to everyone for attending.  :)
<hangar18> nhaines: lmao i remember that!
<hangar18> you're welcome! i'm glad i was able to be here this time. i hope everyone has a great week.
<hangar18> and i'll get information out on the mailing list for items discussed here. and more on twitter/facebook, too.
<nhaines> I'm glad you could make it.  :)  The LoCo is better for having you around.
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<aidian> oh man i forgot to set my alarm for the meeting!
<aidian> that's a great tshirt design
